# juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu! [Neuer Rahmen]



## echo freak (25. September 2002)

mein rahmen ist gestern endlich angekommen inclusive schaltauge !  muss es heute nur noch alles ranbauen und dannn gehts ab!   also der rahmen (es-4r) sieht richtig genial aus sogar noch besser als auf den ganzen fotos und ist so tief dass man ihn sogar leicht mit nem 20" rahmen verwechselt!!
  weitere geniale berichte und fotos folgen!     



grüße an felix!


----------



## tingeltangeltill (25. September 2002)

fotos? ich bitte darum!

congratulations!
welche farbe?

/till


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echo freak (25. September 2002)

in silber! sieht so geil aus mit den roten reifen! hammer hammer hammer hammer hammer einfach nur geil!


----------



## sept (25. September 2002)

gratulation auch von mir und viel spaß euch beiden du und dein echo 


photo photo photo photo photo photo photo


----------



## echo freak (25. September 2002)

ich werde wenns es mal wieder besseres wetter ist ein paar fotos von mir und meinem bike machen ok?


----------



## sept (25. September 2002)

oh besseres wetter dauert ja so lange


----------



## echo freak (25. September 2002)

keine angst morgen mach ich welche! beim biken und so ok? zufrieden?


----------



## sept (25. September 2002)

jau das iss akzeptiert


----------



## Reini (25. September 2002)

hängt bei euch allen die tastatur ?


----------



## Jerry (26. September 2002)

So ich möchte dir dann auch gratulieren zum neuen Radl. 
Hoffentlich hält es ... ... ... das Wetter 

Fotos will ich auch sehen - heute und wehe nicht!

Jerry


----------



## echo freak (27. September 2002)

ferien!!!!! 
 
mache heute fotos, den heut ists schön ! 
also gesern bin ich den ersten tag gefahren und es ist enifach nur geil du kannst dich überall dranstellen und antippn ist bei 90cm kein problem mehr backhops und pedal kicks gehen auch total einfach! 

es wendet sich halt alles irgentwann zum guten! 

kommt wer zur hessen meisterschaft in melsungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.k. (27. September 2002)

hessenmeisterschaft in melsungen?
Ich werd wohl vorbeischauen, wenn ich Zeit habe.
Aber wieso gibts da keine Hobbyklasse?
Verdammt!

Matthias


----------



## gonzo_trial (27. September 2002)

Moin
Sagmal, gibs das ES4R mit Magurahalterungen hinten!?

Jerry: kommst am 5. oder 6.10. nach Leipzig? Is nen Wochenende!? Mit Christoph.....

Da sind dann Aramit und Matze und nochmehrleute und Ich...

Ronny


----------



## Jerry (27. September 2002)

Ihr seit mir nen lustiges Volks da unten!
Am 05.10. ist PDM trial. Das steht jetzt fest. Warum trefft ihr euch imma zu so ungünstigen Zeiten! 

Wird dann leider nix, null nada

SORRY und 

Jerry


----------



## aramis (27. September 2002)

@Jerry, am 05. und 06.10. werden wir wohl ein paar mehr Leute sein, weil noch ein paar Jungs aus dem Norden kommen.
cu, ARamis.


----------



## aramis (27. September 2002)

Was ist PDM Trial?


----------



## TheGodfather (27. September 2002)

wo bleiben die bilder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (27. September 2002)

Ara: PDM Trial is das Treffen ausm Forum in Podsdamm, wieso legmer das nich nach Leipzig, wobei 20Mann oderso in Leipzig...


Ronny


----------



## echo freak (27. September 2002)

@gonzo 
ja die gibs auch mit magura hlatung (hab ich)!

@the gotfather
wie schnell deiner meinung nach soll das gehen ich muss den film auch noch entwickeln lassen, wird früstens montag fertig sein!, es dauert zwar nen bissl länger aber dann ist es um so schöner!


----------



## TheGodfather (28. September 2002)

borg dir doch eine digitalkamera aus. mach ich auch so wenn mein es-4 fertig is. das geht dann in 10 minuten die bilder ins netz stellen.


----------



## echo freak (28. September 2002)

witzbolt wo soll ich den hernehmen ich hab halt nicht so coole freunde wie du!


----------



## TheGodfather (28. September 2002)

du musst sie ja nicht von einem freund/in ausleihen. bist ja in einer großen stadt zu hause (nicht so wie ich nur 17000 einwohner), da gibt es sicher ein fotogeschäft wo man die für 1-2 tage ausleihen kann und so viel kostet das auch nicht.


----------



## echo freak (28. September 2002)

du ist doch auch mal ne coole idee, aber ich wohn auch nur in ner stadt mit 600 000 einwohnern da ist die stadt ja nun etwas klein um da 1 foto geschaäft hinzustellen!  
ne jetzt mal im ernst ich hab gerade mein papi  angerufen und der versucht jetzt eine zu bekommen!


----------



## TheGodfather (28. September 2002)

is doch schon mal was, dann können wir uns, wenn alles gut geht, auf fotos heute oder morgen freuen.


----------



## echo freak (28. September 2002)

jo!


----------



## TheGodfather (28. September 2002)

ne ganz andere frage woher hast du den smile unter deinem namen.


----------



## echo freak (28. September 2002)

du siehst doch unter "mounten bike forum" nen botton wo profil drauf steht da klickst du drauf dann siehst du unteranderem deine privaten masseges! oben drüber steht dann auch "einstellungen bearbeiten" da gehst du rein und dann kannst du unten dein bild ändern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheGodfather (28. September 2002)

hat sich erledigt

thx


----------



## echo freak (28. September 2002)




----------



## echo freak (4. Oktober 2002)

so ich hab die fotos jetzt auf diskette nur leider kann ich sie nicht posten da die "angehängte datei" zu groß ist! könnt ihr mir weiter helfen wie ich sie verkleinern kann?  
p.s. ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr das ganze in deutsch formuliert und nicht in computersch!


----------



## echo freak (4. Oktober 2002)




----------



## echo freak (4. Oktober 2002)

da is es!


----------



## Trialmatze (4. Oktober 2002)

Naja...dann nimm dir halt mal nen Fotobearbeitungsprogramm her und öffne dein/e Bild/Bilder darin. Dann kannste ja mal nachsehen, ob das Bild so zu groß ist oder nicht. Wenn ja, dann machstes halt kleiner und somit sinkt auch die Datengröße.
--> Leider nur minimal!!!
Am besten ist, wenn du das geöffnete Bild nochmal als jpeg/jpg speicherst. Das liegt an deinem Programm ob's geht oder net. Müsste unter Datei - speichern als oder sowas stehen. Dann müsstest du ne Liste von "Datenendungen" finden und da wählst du das obige Format aus!
Probiers halt einfach mal aus. Ich bin schon gespannt. Du kannst notfalls auch mal bei www.trialfoto.de nachsehen. Dort kannste vielleicht größere pics uploaden.

Matze


----------



## echo freak (4. Oktober 2002)

oh da hät ich auch drauf kommen können nja egal bei www.trialfoto.de sind se jetzt geuploaded! 
nun postet mal schön.


----------



## 2-Bike (4. Oktober 2002)

Da fehlt aber irgendwas...?     Der Sattel... Neee!  

Super Bike, gefällt mir!


----------



## Trialmatze (4. Oktober 2002)

Tja...biste aber net 

Also mir gefällt das bike sehr gut. Sieht richtig geil aus. Mit dem würde ich gern mal fahren wollen  Wie macht sich denn die Deore Scheibenbremse? Wieso hast du rechts ne Deore Kurbel und links ne Alivio? Wo hast du den HR-HOT S gekauft? Wie alt ist der. Ich frage deshalb, weil ich in diesem Jahre keine Hot S mehr finde mit der weißen Michelin Schrift.

Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerry (4. Oktober 2002)

Sieht ja recht naschi aus das Rad!

Ich wünsch dir viel Spaß damit!

Jerry


----------



## tingeltangeltill (4. Oktober 2002)

phäte optik! viel spass!

/till


----------



## Trialmatze (4. Oktober 2002)

@ Jerry

sag mal...bist du morgen auch dabei mitm Christoph??
Wenn ja, wann seid Ihr denn da??

Matze


----------



## crazy-spy (4. Oktober 2002)

-=][r35pÄkkT][=-

Auch als Non-Trialer find ich das Teil echt klasse


----------



## echo freak (4. Oktober 2002)

den mantel hab ich aus praloup in frankreich das der "trial"!!
der hat ne richtig weiche gummimischung und verstärkte seitenwände.
die deore scheibe ist super musste bis jetzt (1/2 jahr) nichts dra machen und zieht immer noch geil,hat nen harten druckpunkt und is sexy!
bei der kurbel is es deshalb so, ach egal ich sag nur hoffmann und das thema will ich hier nicht schonwieder aufrufen!


----------



## Trialmatze (4. Oktober 2002)

Haha der "trial" so so...weißt du was der wiegt? Was hat der Reifen denn gekostet??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bibabutzemann (4. Oktober 2002)

Den Michelin Trial hat doch Vario auch immer an den Tibos verbaut. Ich habe mal bei Michelin angefragt weil ich mich auch für den Reifen interssiert habe aber die meinten, das der Reifen 'ne Sonderanfertigung sei ... wenn mich nicht alles täuscht sogar nur für Vario ... weiß ich aber auch nicht mehr so genau. Da Michelin ja aus Frankreich ist, kann man es ja verstehen das die den Reifen nur dort verkaufen . Das Gewicht würde mich allerdings auch mal interessieren.


----------



## tobsen (4. Oktober 2002)

@echo, 

is des die x-hydra gabel aus stahl oder was?  sieht so dünn aus.


----------



## tingeltangeltill (4. Oktober 2002)

here it is:


----------



## gonzo_trial (4. Oktober 2002)

Hmmm die Gabel is aber länger als die Echogabel oder!?

Ronny


----------



## echo freak (4. Oktober 2002)

so der reifen wiegt 1150g ! ist mir aber relativ egal ich weiß das man nen leichteren nehmen könnte aber du bist nen mal noch nicht diese gummimüschung gefahren den die ist echt der hammer!
die gabel ist glaub ich crom molly ich will mir aber die echo holen!


----------



## Trialmatze (4. Oktober 2002)

Wer hat denn so was gesagt?? 
Siehs mal so, wenn du nen leichten Rahmen hast, dann kannst auch schwere parts nehmen und erreichst trotzdem nen akzeptables Wettkampfgewicht. Und du brauchst dir sowieso keine Sorgen machen. Dein Rahmen ist ultraleicht und da kommt es auf die paar gramm nicht unbedingt an.
BEi mir is des was anderes. Mein Rahmen wiegt ca. 2,5 kg. Das Mehrgewicht merkt man ihm beim Fahren kaum an, aber ich weiß nicht wie es fahrtechnikmäßig bei mir aussieht, wenn ich 500g hinten mehr mit rumschleppe. Ca. 150 g könnte ich an anderen Stellen wieder gut machen aber eben nicht hinten. 
Ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass sich das beim Tretbunnyhop und beim "aufshinterradziehen" (kein Plan wie's heißt) deutlich bemerkbar macht. 
Man müsste des halt mal ausprobieren, aber wo bekomme ich jetzt nen 1,15 kg schweren Reifen her? 
Bist du dir sicher, dass die Gummimischung von deinem HOT S besser ist, als die vom "normalen" Hot S. Der grippt nämlich auch ohne ende!
Wie macht sich deine speziale Mischung bemerkbar? Bist du schon bei Nässe gefahren?


----------



## Bibabutzemann (4. Oktober 2002)

Also da der Reifen ein Michelin C24 in rot ist weiß ich ja wie er sich fährt. Auf jeden Fall muss man sich keine Gedanken machen das man vielleicht mal 'nen Snakebite bekommen könnte, aber im Vergleich zu 'nem Hot S wirst du wohl von der Gummimischung keinen Unterschied beim Fahren ausmachen können. Aber falls du doch mal aus welchem Grund auch immer 'nen Plattfuß bekommen solltest bist du ja eigentlich am Arsch, denn selbst mit 3 Reifenhebern und 2 Mann ist das 'nen Höllenjob den Reifen wieder von der Felge zu entfernen und ehrlich gesagt bin ich den Reifen zwar gern gefahren .. aber das Ding ist mir jetzt echt zu schwer. Hab' jetzt erst mal 'nen Echo drauf und werde wohl später auf Hot S wechseln .. mal schaun.


----------



## Reini (5. Oktober 2002)

wie snakebitesicher braucht niemand irgendwie versichern, weil er das einfach ist....

thomas öhler fährt den hinten (2.2) mit ca.: 0.6 bar
vorne fahrt er tubeless mit 0.5bar (aber einen anderen reifen)


----------



## aramis (5. Oktober 2002)

0.6 bar?


----------



## echo freak (5. Oktober 2002)

ich fahr den reifen auch mit 1 bar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echo freak (5. Oktober 2002)

@matze 
du bist echt endlich mal einer der weiß worum es geht!
danke.


----------



## gonzo_trial (5. Oktober 2002)

Wie Krank muß man sein um mit sooo niedrigem Luftdruck zu fahren... 

Ronny


----------



## aramis (5. Oktober 2002)

Schon mal schräg an ´nem Hang gestanden?


----------



## gonzo_trial (5. Oktober 2002)

Was nen schräger Hang? Wasn das, das gibts doch nur beider WM! 

Ronny


----------



## echo freak (5. Oktober 2002)

mensch leutä habt da scho ma was von cidy gehört? 
ne nun mal im ernst im wettkampf fahr ich immer weniger als in der stadt!, ist ja auch verständlich kommt dann so auf 0.8 raus da is mir nen hang schnurzpiepe!


----------



## gonzo_trial (5. Oktober 2002)

also ich würde mit som wabbelschwabbeldingen am hinterrad nich klar kommen! Ich würd da ja dann überal hängenbleiben...
unter 2 bar ist nix meinermeinung nach!
Kommt halt auch auf die Breite des Reifens an...

Ich fahr 2.1 breit und 2.2 bar und das is goil so...

Ronny


----------



## echo freak (5. Oktober 2002)

um so sanfter man fährt desto weniger luftdruck kann man fahren! 
und was schlussfolgern wir daraus? genau! "ich machs mit gefühl!"


----------



## Reini (5. Oktober 2002)

schaut euch doch einfach die videos auf vtcz.ch an und achtet genau auf die reifen vom öhler...


----------



## gonzo_trial (6. Oktober 2002)

Jo vielzuwenig Luftdruck...

Ich könnte auch die Luft ganz rausmachen und da würd auch nix kaputtgehn (jetz mal übertriebengesagt). Meinermeinung nach ises nen Fahrfehler wenn man mit unter einem bar Luftdruck fahren muß!!!

Anfänger fahren ja gerne mit zu wenig, hab ich damals wohl auch geamcht aber die vorteile bei mehr überweigen echt... Manches ist halt technisch etwas schwerer aber besser und exakter ausführbar...


Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmatze (6. Oktober 2002)

Das ist doch Quatsch, was du erzählst. Es ist ja schön, dass du mit nem Hot S 2.2 Bar Luftdruck fährst, aber dann ist das auch dein Ding!
Logischerweise stimmt jeder Fahrer seinen Luftdruck ideal auf den Contest ab. Wenn nun kein Schräghang oder ähnliche "reifenwegplopphindernisse" da sind, dann passt er das dementsprechend an --> weniger Luft.
Manchmal ist weniger Luft auch sehr vorteilhaft, wenn man zum Beispiel weit oder hoch springen muss. Mit entsprechender Technik kann man die wenige Luft nutzen, um den Reifen stark zum Federn zu bringen. Dann nutzt man nur noch zu seiner Technik die Federeigenschaft des Reifens und schwupps kommt man schon mit weniger Aufwand höher und/oder weiter. Probier es aus...du wirst es merken. 
Das ist dasselbe, wenn dein Vorderrad auf nem Hinderniss höher steht als das Hinterrad. Dann willst du auf's Hinterrad ziehen. Steht dein Hinterrad auf ner Plattform, dann ist das ganze doch recht kraftaufwendig. Steht es jedoch auf ner breiteren Kante, die den HR-Reifen zum Federn bringt und du ziehst dann auf's Hinterrad, dann wirst du hochgepuscht.
Das klingt bei dir ja schon fast, als ob du den Öhler als schlechten Fahrer ansiehst. Und das ist er sicherlich nicht! 
Jeder fährt so wie's ihm gefällt. Du mit mehr und ich mit nen bisl weniger. Trotzdem ist es gerade bei nem Wettkampf von Vorteil, wenn man so ne Art Ausgleichsluftdruck hat --> weicher oder härter!

Matze

PS: Damit mich jetzt auch keiner falsch versteht...ich denke auch, dass der Öhler mit extrem wenig Luft fährt, aber er kommt damit auch ersichtlich gut klar!


----------



## gonzo_trial (6. Oktober 2002)

Ich sehe es eher als Quatsch das man höher kommt mit niedrigerem Luftdruck!

klar ist es jedem sein ding das hab ich nie bestritten!

Wenn man was wirklich hohes hochspringen will, dann ist mehr luftdruck Besser oder bessergesagt nicht zu hoch und nicht zu niedrig.

Umso weniger Luftdruck du auf dem Reifen hast umso langsamer Federt er auch! umso mehr umso schneller, Logisch oder?

Ich kann trotzdem nur jedem empfehlen mal mehr Luft zu fahren, am anfang etwas gewöhnung aber die Vorteile überwiegen einfach....

Ronny


----------



## Bibabutzemann (6. Oktober 2002)

Aber ob die Snakebitesicherheit soviel Mehrgewicht Wert ist finde ich fraglich, aber das muss ja schließlich jeder selbst wissen. Der Luftdruck von 0,6 Bar sollte bei diesem Reifen und 'nem nicht zu schweren Fahrer ja fast normal sein, was sicher auch jeder bestätigen kann der den Reifen mal gefahren ist. Bei 1,5 z.b. ist der nämlich schon so hart das du damit jedem Rennradreifen mit 5 Bar Konkurrenz machen könntest


----------



## echo freak (6. Oktober 2002)

@gonzo
nenn mir bitte mal ein paar vorteile des harten luftdrucks! ich bin nämlich auch der meinung das es mit einem weichen luftdruck vorteilhafter ist!


----------



## billi (6. Oktober 2002)

also wenn ich fette sau 1 bar fahren würd , würd ich immer mit der felge ganz unten sein


----------



## gonzo_trial (6. Oktober 2002)

@echo

die die ich vorhin schon gepostet hab, außerdem ist es exakter weil der reifen sich nicht so sehr nach rechts und Links bewegen kann. Im Hang kann die der Reifne nicht wegknicken. Du hast mehr grip auf kleinen Objekten und am Hang weil die Stollen sich nicht verdrehen.

Nachteil ist halt das es sich schwerer aufm Hinterrad Balancieren läßt weils nich die ganze zeit Hupft.


Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echo freak (6. Oktober 2002)

also daqs einzige argument wo ich dir recht gebe ist der hang1
wofür fahren wir den alle ne breite felge? genau damit der reifen nicht wegknickt! mit deinem luftdruck kannste auch ne "normale" felge fahren und das mit den kleinen objekten stimmt doch auch nicht den der reifen passt sich viel besser an die form des steines (z.B.) an und hat somit auch ne größere auflagefläche und damit mehr grip!


----------



## tobsen (6. Oktober 2002)

jeder wie er mag.
ich persönlich bin eher bei der high pressure fraktion.
ertmal is das ganze fahrgefühl bei sämtlichen aktionen viel direkter, sicherer.
noch n grosser vorteil is: bei kurzen anläufen ist man schneller auf speed, da der rollwiderstand geringer is. vorallem bei halben kurbeln.

so

tobi


----------



## Jerry (6. Oktober 2002)

Also ich muss sagen mit weniger Luft find ichs besser!

So vor ca 3 monaten hätte ich gesagt, wie kann man nur mit unter2bar aufm HR fahren! Dann hab ichs probiert und es ist besser. Man versucht automatisch sanfter zu fahren, wegen Durchschlag.
Das mit dem schneller auf Geschwindigkeit kann kann ich nun schlecht abschätzen, weil ich zur selben Zeit eine neue Übersetzung gewählt hab!

Ich bin nun nicht unbedingt der Kollos, aber am HAng ist mein Reifen noch nicht weggeknickt!

Jerry


----------



## gonzo_trial (6. Oktober 2002)

Hm also ich finde es ist schwieriger mit hohem Luftdruck snft su fahren als mit niedrigem, denn durch den Hohen luftdruck hat man viel Lautere Aufsetzgeräusche... die man abfedern muß!

Is ja auch logisch, drope ich von 1meter mit wenig luftdruck fällt der reifen schneller in sich zusammen fahr ich mit viel luftdruck fällt er nicht so doll zusammen und es ist lauter also schwieriger abzufedern...

so sehe ich das!
Aber jeder wie er selber meint... anem richtigen Hang schmiert nen 2.2er Reifen aufner Alex DX32 mit unter 1bar garantiert zur Seite!!! und das bei ner MTB-Expertsektion, von Master und Elite ganz zu schweigen, wenn man da aus nem Meter oderso schräg in nen Hang Droppen muß schmiert der 2.2er Reifen mitner Alex garantiert noch bei 2bar weg!!!

irgendwas um die 2bar is ja noch oki vieleicht auchnoch um die 1,5 aber darunter ist übertrieben!

Ronny


----------



## ChrisKing (6. Oktober 2002)

kommt ja auch auf den Reifen drauf an, also wie gross der Querschnitt is. Den Fat Albert mit wenig Luft fahrn is z.b. end ********, weil der bei jeder kleinen Unebenheit dann wegploppt. Da wärs dann besser mit viel Druck zu fahrn. Mit dem Michelin C24 vom Öhler z.b. lässt sichs viel besser mit wenig Druck fahrn. Der baut längst nich so hoch wie der albert und hat auch nich so dünne Seitenwände. Die sin bei dem Michelin halt viel dicker und steifer. Daher ist die Chance dass er wegploppt viel geringer. 
Aber 0,6 bar is schon sehr wenig. Das is jetz nur ne Zahl und ich weiss nich wie weich sich dass mit dem C24 genau fährt, müsste man mal ausprobieren...
Ich fahr auch mit relativ viel Druck, den HOT S mit 2.1 bar 

Chris


----------



## echo freak (6. Oktober 2002)

sorry gonzo aber bei jerrys argument mit dem smooth fahren ist doch viel klarer!, den man merkt doch viel eher durch nen niedrigen luftdruck ob man sanft oder zu hart fährt!  
hart      = durchschlag    
smooth = ????? genau gonzo!, kein durchschlag!


----------



## aramis (6. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von echo freak _
> *um so sanfter man fährt desto weniger luftdruck kann man fahren!*


Das ist, glaube ich, genau andersherum.

Je mehr Luft, desto unsanfter ist man unterwegs. Das kann man aber mit etwas Übung gut ausgleichen.

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass bei hohem Luftdruck die Vorteile überwiegen, aber nur wenn man vorwiegend im Gelände unterwegs ist bzw. einigermaßen gut abdämpfen kann. Citytrialer und Grobmotoriker sollen mal ruhig ihre 0.6 bar weiterfahren. Der von Matze erwähnte Rebound Effekt ist zwar nicht abzustreiten, aber das ist auch das einzige.
Ein hoher Luftdruck bietet mehr Grip im Dreck und am Hang. Man spürt den Untergrund viel direkter. Ich fahre 2.5 bar und mir entgeht kein noch so kleiner Ast unter´m Hinterrad. Wenn man z.B. auf nem spitzen Stein steht, merkt man sofort wenn das Hinterrad abzurutschen versucht, und kann nachsetzen, wogegen man sowas bei niedrigem Luftdruck erst merkt, wenn man schon abgerutscht ist.
Das mit der direkteren Beschleunigung kann ich auch bestätigen und snakebite-sicherer ist man sowieso unterwegs.
Ich hab ´nen recht guten Vergleich, weil ich sehr lange Zeit low pressure gefahren bin und jetzt seit kurzem vollen Druck fahre.

Allerdings bin ich auf ´nem VerticalPro unterwegs. Deswegen kann ich nicht für diese Hardcorereifen sprechen. Ein Bekannter fährt nen Mobster 2.5, der lässt sich auch mit gut wenig Luftdruck fahren, ohne Probleme, ist mir persönlich aber zu schwer 

Frage: Wer ist eigentlich dieser Öhler? Ist der bei euch das Maß aller Dinge? Bloß weil der mit 0.6 bar rumfährt, muss man das ja nicht gleich nachäffen. Beim World Cup fahren Jungs mit 60cm XC Lenkern, und das nicht mal übel. Muss man bei sich deswegen gleich den Rohrschneider anlegen?
Wenn Herr Öhler sich demnächst sagt, naja probier ich mal etwas mehr Luftdruck, seit ihr dann alle kräfitg am Pumpen oder wie?

Übrigens fährt unser Local Matador gut 3.0 bar.
Alles klar?


----------



## ChrisKing (6. Oktober 2002)

hier gehts ja nich um nachmachen o.ä.. Und hier hat bis jetz auch keiner gesagt " ich fahr jetz auch mit so wenig Luft wie der öhler.. das is bestimmt gut.." 
Thomas Öhler is nich das non plus ultra, aber er fährt schon ziemlich geil!!


----------



## Trialmatze (6. Oktober 2002)

Jaja, das ist sicher richtig, aber um Ronnys Chaostheorien verstehen zu können muss man ihn und seinen Fahrstil kennen und dann auch "querdenken".
Ronny hat vielleicht am Anfang noch von Durchschlägen gesprochen, in seinem letzten post aber net mehr. Er spricht von sogenannten Aufsetzgeräuschen!!! Deine Theorie, echo freak, ist ja richtig, aber darüber spricht er nicht. Wenn man mit harten Reifen trialt und von, sagen wir mal 1 1/2 m runterdroppt, dann entstehen Geräusche meist von Teilen des Rades, was bei Ronny aber ausgeschlossen ist, da bei ihm alles fest und penibelst überprüft ist, und eben durch die bewegte Masse, welche auf den Boden aufkommt. Deswegen brauchst du dir aber keinen KOPF machen, Ronny. Das ist ja Quatsch das vermeiden zu wollen. Das sind ja Sachen worauf keiner nach ner smoothen Landung noch achtet. Mach nicht alles so kompliziert.
Im Endefekt musst du aber zugeben, dass Fahrer, die vorher mit viel Luft fuhren und nun mit weniger, smother als vorher unterwegs sind und vorallem auch vorsichtiger. Ist im Prinzip auch klar, dass man da seinen Fahrstil ändern muss  
Nun gut, um das nochmal zu beenden...jeder wie er will! Da sind wir uns ja alle einig 

@ biketrialer

Du kommst doch viel in der Welt rum und kennst auch viele Trialer und deren bikes...oder? 
Jedenfals, weißt du, was der Öhler für ne Gabel im Bike hat? Oder jemand anderes hier ausm Forum. Ist die auch von Syntace?


----------



## ChrisKing (6. Oktober 2002)

is ne syntace gabel. Musst mal den raimund hier im forum fragen, der weiss sicher mehr, der hat ja auch nen syntace rahmen und die gabel glaub ich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (6. Oktober 2002)

Was Matze Peniebel eingestellt?
da kennst mich abe nich... ach schnellmal hier gedreht und da aber peniebel? da bin ich viel zu ungeduldig zu!

Das Geräusch kommt trotzdem auch beim Aufsetzen!

Schmeiß mal nen Felsbrocken ausm Fenster! Den kannst schütteln... der macht kein Geräusch. Kanllt er aber auf die Erde macht er ein Geräusch! Alles Klaro?

Ahso und von durchschlägen Spech ich eigentlich sogut wie nie...

Ronny


----------



## gonzo_trial (6. Oktober 2002)

Sagtmal wisster was, wir sollten mal vonem Moderator des Thema schließen lassen oderso, sonst hörmer garnetmehr auf 

Wie sind wir überhaupt vondem Bike auf Luftdrücke gekommen?

Ronny


----------



## echo freak (6. Oktober 2002)

ich hab auch langsam kein bock mehr auf euch spacken hier im forum! 
lasst uns wieder von meinem wünderschönen, liebevoll zusammen gebauten fahrrad reden!


----------



## echo freak (6. Oktober 2002)

achja gonzo!
du hast trotsdem ein an der waffel deine erklärungen kann man einfach nicht verstehen! bemüh dich mal nen bvisschen!


----------



## gonzo_trial (6. Oktober 2002)

was spacken  der einzige spack hier bist doch du!!!  

So Diskussion geht weiter 

Ronny


----------



## echo freak (6. Oktober 2002)

auch wenn du die ganze zeit smylies setzt! mir reichts langsam!


----------



## gonzo_trial (6. Oktober 2002)

Was ein an der Waffel? Ne die erklärungen sind zu hoch für normale, das hab ich alles aus meinen Studienheften, da is son schnulli gerade als Thema und so hab ich des hier angewendet! 

Ronny


----------



## gonzo_trial (6. Oktober 2002)

Hey es reicht nicht, wenn du nicht aufhörst hör ich auchnicht auf! 

*scherz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Oki Echo das war mein Letzter Post! Entschuldige wenn ich dir irgendwie aufm Schlipps getreten binn... 

 ???
Ronny


----------



## Ray (7. Oktober 2002)

Rofl... 0.6 bar ))

entweder ist dein Luftdruckmesser kaputt oder Du vebreitest hier dreiste Lügen... es ist aber auch gut möglich das Du selbst nur 15kg wiegst dann gehen die 0.6 bar vollkommen in Ordnung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LoonSky (7. Oktober 2002)

SO abwägig ist des garnicht. ich kenn einen, der fährt mit 0.8 bar im Hinterrad, 20". Und der wiegt bestimmt 65 kg.


----------



## Trialmatze (7. Oktober 2002)

Man...Ronny, was denkst denn du wovon ich im letzten Post gesprochen habe. Dein Beispiel mit dem Stein drückt doch dasselbe aus. Ich halte es nur für unsinnig sämtliche Geräusche unterbinden zu wollen.
Die Sache hat sich jetzt für mich erledigt!

@ Echo freak

Du hast nen schönes Rad, um diesen Thread gerecht zu werden!


----------



## echo freak (7. Oktober 2002)

!


----------



## Reini (7. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von aramis _
> *
> Das ist, glaube ich, genau andersherum.
> 
> ...



ich hab nie behauptet das er das mass aller dinge sei...ich hab es nur kurz meine gedanken niedergeschrieben (man klingt das geschwollen)

und er fährt (ein paar freunde) den syntace rahmen mit der syntace gabel

aber die gabel ist eigentlich nur für den rahmen, weil der syntace einen integrierten steuersatz hat und die gabel ganz oben genau mit an den rahmen anschließt was saugeil aussieht...

wobei ein anderer schon einen syntace abgerissen hat....aber das ist wieder eine andere geschichte


----------



## tingeltangeltill (7. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Reini _
> *
> 
> 
> ...




die mich interessiert!


----------



## tingeltangeltill (7. Oktober 2002)

@matze:

jetzt tret doch nich wieder allen auf den Schuhen rum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (7. Oktober 2002)

@ reini
was hat der integrierte Steuersatz des syntace mit der Gabel zu tun?? Wenn ein Rahmen einen integr. St. hat dann kann man trotzdem jede Gabel fahrn. Is ja klar dass die Gabel bei nem integr. St. dann fast ganz am Rahmen bzw dem Steuerrohr anschließt. Die Lager sind ja in Lagerschalen innerhalb des Steuerrohrs. Und nicht wie bei normalen St. ausserhalb bzw unter dem Steuerohr. 


Chriss


----------



## tingeltangeltill (7. Oktober 2002)

klar, kann man jede gabel fahren  , aber es gibt halt gabel, die sind genau angepasst und haben daher "fliessende" übergänge...so wie bei jan ullrichs pinarello prince zum beispiel


----------



## TheGodfather (8. Oktober 2002)

Ich fahr bei meinem echo es-4 auch hinten 0.8 bar, bei einem fat albert, mit 2,35 zoll breite und ziehmlich hohem querschnitt. ich hatte in den letzten 3 monaten mit der kombination keinen durchschlag auch bei höheren sprüngen nicht. vielleicht liegst auch am latex schlauch, der an sich schon sehr durchschlagssicher ist. wer weiß, ich bin zufrieden damit und ab nächster woche gibts von meinem bike bilder. sind schon beim entwickeln.


----------



## echo freak (9. Oktober 2002)

glaubt ihr wirklich das latex schläuche sicherer sind? 
den mein händler meint das das totaler schwachsinn sei mit latexschläuchen und ich die finger davon lassen soll! deshalb bin ich ein wenig verunsichert! was meint ihr?

@godfather 
was fährst du den für ne felge ?


----------



## gonzo_trial (9. Oktober 2002)

Also ich fahre hinten nen Contynentallatexschlauch und durchschläge kenne ich garnichtmehr!!!

Damals als ich noch mit breitere Reifne (ElGato) und weniger Luftdruck unterwegs war hatte ich standartschläuche, Nokian Downhill und dann Latex.

Die Downhillschläuche haben schon deutlich besser gehalten als die Standartschläuche aber mit Latexschläuchen hatt ich bisher sogut wie nie Probleme, also wenn einer meiner Latexschläuche 2 Flicken hat ist das viel!! Und das ist auch nur in der damaligen Zeit passiert...

Ronny


----------



## echo freak (9. Oktober 2002)

bei deinem luftdruck kann man ja gar nicht von durchschlag reden da ist es kein wunder das du nie nen snakebite hast! hat noch jemand anderes erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## billi (9. Oktober 2002)

continental latex  "snake bite" besser geht nicht !!!


----------



## TheGodfather (9. Oktober 2002)

also ich fahr hinten ne mavic d 321 disc felge mit 38mm und der continetal latex schlauch is besser als jeder normale, nur ich finde das er sich schwammiger fährt als normale gummi schläuche.


----------



## echo freak (9. Oktober 2002)

das passt wie die faust aufs auge!  ich fahr auch die d521, ist nen guter vergleich naja muss ich dann halt mal ausprobieren!


----------



## gonzo_trial (9. Oktober 2002)

ich sag nur 0,8bar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echo freak (10. Oktober 2002)




----------



## gonzo_trial (10. Oktober 2002)

ich meinte Damit The Godfather:

          "ich finde das er sich schwammiger fährt"

Hm D521 die is aba a bissel anders als die d321!

Ronny


----------



## echo freak (10. Oktober 2002)

**** ich hab mich verlesen! ja dann kann man die beiden flgen ja doch nicht so gut meieinander vergleichen!


----------



## gonzo_trial (10. Oktober 2002)

Hm da is doch nur eine Zahl anderst 

Ronny


----------



## Trialmatze (10. Oktober 2002)

Also jetzt gebe ich meinen Senf auch noch dazu 

Der Contilatex Schlauch ist super genial, aber leider auch etwas teuer. Der Sicherheitseffekt ist logischerweise durch die Konsitenz vom Latexmaterial gegeben. Latex hat nun mal die Eigenschaft sich sehr gut dehnen zu können. So nen Downhillschlauch leider nicht. Bei denen versucht man ganz einfach mit dickeren Seitenwänden den gleichen Effekt zu erreichen. Damit erreicht man aber nicht annähernd den Effekt vom Latex. Würde man beide Schläuche in ne Maschine befestigen und dann auseinanderziehen, dann dürfte der Latexschlauch mehr ausshalten.
Fakt ist, dass man mit den Downhillschläuchen mit weniger Luft fahren kann, als mit LATEX, weil die Downhillteile schneller hart werden und man sich somit weniger Sorgen machen müsste (Theorie).
Leute die behaupten, dass Latex nicht pannensicher ist, haben dann wahrscheinlich keinen Plan von der Sache oder sind noch keinen gefahren.
Wichtig ist aber, dass man beim Einbau des Latexschlauchs diesen gut mit Talkum füttert!

Fazit: Wer siche nen Latexschlauch leisten will, der soll das machen. Zwingend nötig ist das aber net, da man mit einem sicheren Fahrstil auch gewöhnlichee Butylschläuche fahren kann. Meine "Erfahrung" hat mir sogar gezeigt, dass gewöhnliche Kauflandschläuche wettbewerbsfähig sind. Zumindest haben die bei mir gehalten (3x)!

@ Ronny

Ich habe mich zugunsten meines Michelin auch dazu entschlossen, mit mehr Luft zu fahren. Du sagst also, dass du mit 2.2 bar fährst. Des is mir a bisl viel  Wieviel wiegst du denn ungefähr?? Vielleicht kann ich dann daraus Schlüsse für meinen Luftdruck ziehen. Ich probier heute mal 2 bar aus


----------



## gonzo_trial (10. Oktober 2002)

Hm ich wiege so 72-73kg glaube also a spargelstange 

naja plus Bika ca. 10kg is ja bei dir genausoschwer...

Ich hatte auch schon 2.3 drauf und auchmal nen Tag Probeweise nochmehr, hab da aber keine unterschiede mehr gemerkt...

Ronny


----------



## Trialmatze (10. Oktober 2002)

JA klar, irgendwann merkt man halt auch keine Unterschiede mehr. Na jedenfalls, ist mir der HOT S gestern beim Training abgeschmiert! Ich hatte ca. 1,6 Bar drauf und wollte an unseren großen Stamm oben an den Steinen auf's Hinterrad ziehen. Ich springen drauf der Reifen schmiert ab und dann bin ich runtergerutscht. Darauf habe ich keinen Bock mehr, da ich mich schon fast wieder herb abgemault hätte!
Auf Stein find ich es generell etwas schöner, wenn der Reifen selbst noch gut federt und nicht selbst wie Stein ist. Zu wenig darf natürlich auch hier wieder net sein. Auf Waldboden ist es natürlich besser mehr Luft drauf zu haben (logisch). Deshalb versuche ich nun mal wieder den richtigen Luftdruck für mich zu finden. Ich denke mal, dass der bei 2,00 Bar liegt 

Ach nochwas...Mein Rad wiegt leider keine 10 kg! Das Mehr gewicht vom Rahmen, Vorbau und Innenlager lassen mein bike diese Marke nicht erreichen. Aber des wird noch


----------



## gonzo_trial (10. Oktober 2002)

Da muß ich aba trotzdem sagen das ich nciht glaube das es viel über 10kg wiegt, maximal 10,3kg denk ich...

Jo 2.0 bar hört sich dcoh schon ganz gut an 

Ich fahre heute mal iner City mit 0,6bar mal sehn wie das taugt...

Ronny


----------



## Trialmatze (10. Oktober 2002)

Mensch Ronny,

aber doch net mitm HOT S 
Naja, dein Bier!  

Jedenfalls, werde ich für dieses Jahr mit Trial aufhören bzw. nur noch 1x die Woche fahren.
Jetzt fahr ich viele Kilometer und mache Krafttraining, damit ich über den Winter hinweg net einroste. 
Im Januar fang ich dann wieder an, um für Master fit zu sein 
Was machst du jetzt Ronny?

Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (10. Oktober 2002)

Na ich hab mehr bock auf Masters als du!!!

Ronny


----------



## Jerry (10. Oktober 2002)

Der Matze hat mal wieder ein Thema angerissen was mich auch interessiert!
WAS macht ihr übern Winter um fit zu blieben. Mal abgesehn, wenn schönes Wedder is und man trialen kann?
lauft ihr oder wie haltet ihr euch fit!
Und über haupt, achtet ihr während oder vor der Sesson auf Ernährung usw. ?

Übrigens wollte ich letztens mal wieder mit etwas mehr Luft fahren, um noch mal einen vergleich zu haben! Ich konnte damit noch nicht mal vernümpftig Backhoppen?! Ich glaub ic bleib erst mal bei low air!

Jerry


----------



## gonzo_trial (10. Oktober 2002)

Ich triale im Winter ganz normal weiter... 

Ronny


----------



## echo freak (10. Oktober 2002)

ich auch! felxen ist die divise!, und im nächsten jahr gibs dann ne neue felge!


----------



## Jerry (10. Oktober 2002)

Ok ich hab auch schon einige Vid gesehen (´trialkings), die im Winter gespielt haben. Aber wenn richtig viel Schnee liegt, was ja noch vorkommen soll, liegst du ja nur uffe Nase!

Jerry


----------



## gonzo_trial (10. Oktober 2002)

is fast so wie regen...

Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmatze (11. Oktober 2002)

@ Jerry

Naja also mein Plan ist, wie schon gesagt, Kilometer fahren und Krafttraining. Das sind 2 Sportarten, bei denen es sehr wichtig ist, sich richtig zu ernähren. Beim Ausdauersport sollte man schon darauf achten viele Kohlenhydra zu sich zu nehmen. Also Nudeln Nudeln Nudeln. Es gibt dabei aber noch ne Regel, die das ganze erst extrem effektif macht. Kohlenhydrate nicht mit Fett mischen. 
Der Kraftsportler brauch natürlich auch viele Nährstoffe. Um dann Erfolg sehen zu können, sollte man alle Übungen langsam und gewissenhaft durchführen (länger Muskelspannung) sowie dem Körper genügend Ruhephasen gönnen. Zu viel Training ist nicht gut!
Wenn man währen der Muskelaufbauphase den Fettgehalt im Körper nicht groß steigern will, dann ist es sinnvoll auf Nahrungsergänzungsmittel zurückzugreifen. Diese gibt es in Form von Pillen oder Drinks. Sehr empfehlenswert ist da diese HP --> www.hi-tec.de 
Zwingend nötig ist das natürlich nicht, aber man sollte beachten, dass diese Mittel den Muskel nur ernähren, was ja nun sehr wichtig ist und ihn nicht unnatürlich pushen.
Und überhaupt...man sollte am besten das ganze Jahr auf seine Ernährung achten! Sünden können dabei schon verkraftet werden. Vor allen bei Weight Gainern. 
Du brauchst dir da keine Sorgen machen, Jerry! Ich denke mal net, dass du übermäßig schnell zunimmst und deshalb kannst du berühigt sündigen, auch in der Muskelaufbau- oder Ausdauererhöhungsphase 

Matze


----------



## echo freak (11. Oktober 2002)

kleine frage zwischen durch! 
glaub ihr das die angaben bei www.echobike.com stimmen?
da steht z.B. das der es-4r love: ) nur 1.45kg wiegen soll!


----------



## gonzo_trial (11. Oktober 2002)

Händler verspechen mit ihren angaben immer viel!!!

also nicht alles glauben was die schreiben, selber nachwiegen...
soviel ich weiß sind auf echobike.de alle gewichte nachgewogen...

Ronny


----------



## Trialmatze (11. Oktober 2002)

Jan wiegt die Rahmen auch selbst nach und deshalb sollte man den Angaben schon Glauben schenken dürfen. +- 50g können da mal vorkommen!


----------



## Jerry (11. Oktober 2002)

Och wegen zunehmen brauch ich mir nix Sorgen zu machen!
Aber ich will ja meine Ausdauer erhöhen und dabei noch ein wenig Muskelmasse aufbauen!
Ich hab mich auch schon im Netz unter einigen Seiten Anregungen geholt! Aber ich dachte mir, dass ihr mir da auch weiterhelfen könnte und vielleich spezielle Übungen habt, die bestimmt Muskelpartien beanspruchen, die vor allem beim trial wichtig sind!

Jerry


----------



## Trialmatze (11. Oktober 2002)

Beim Trial ist es wichtig diese Stützmuskulatur aufzubauen. So nenne ich diese Partien, die während man sich auf den Lenker stützt beansprucht wird. Es ist von Vorteil diese gut auszubilden. 
Gute Übungen dafür sind Bankdrücken oder die guten Liegestütze (5 Sätze a 50 Stück und gut).
Dann gibt es da noch die Muskulatur, die beim Backwheelhop etc. beansprucht wird, sprich Latissimus, Brustmuskeln, Arme...
Diese kann man mit der Liege-Anreiße-Technik (Kraftübung) aufbauen.
Um die Ausdauer zu verbessern hilft nur Arschbacken zusammen kneifen und Laufen oder Radfahren. Ich fahre lieber Rad. 2x die Woche auf Kraft und nach belieben eben Ausdauer. Mit dem Radl ist man nämlich schon variabler 

ALSO um es nochmal zusammenzufassen...mit allgemeinem Körperaufbautraining kann man nix verkehrt machen. Also nimm dir die Hanteln zur Hand und setz dich auf nen Renn- oder CC-Rad.

Matze


----------



## gonzo_trial (11. Oktober 2002)

Wie jetzt nimm die Handeln in die hand und aufs Rad?

Wie sieht denn das aus wenn ich durchde Stadt bike und gleichzeitig immerschon Hantele?

Irgendwo hatt ich mal was zum Thema Trial und Training demnach ist das beste Training aufm Trialbike!!!

Da werden immer die Muskeln trainiert die man braucvht und die Ausdauer kommt auchnicht zu kurz wenn man nich die gane zeit labert....


Ronny


----------



## Trialmatze (12. Oktober 2002)

Ja Ronny, dann nimm dir des zu Herzen!
Beachte aber bitte, dass wenn du jeden Tag dein monotones Trialtraining machst, du irgendwann an einen Punkt kommst an dem du dich selbst nicht groß körperlich weiterentwickelst. Das Problem beim Trialsport und vor allen beim Wettkampftrial ist, aber, dass du die Sektionen, so wie sie auf Contests vorkommen, zu hause nicht immer hundertprozentig üben kannst. Um dann trotzdem die Sektion gut bestehen zu können, ist es erforderlich Reserven im Körper zu haben. 
Meine Meinung ist, dass man im Wettkampftrial schon auf eine Art AUSgleichsaktivität/en zurückgreifen sollte. Des ist auch normal. Frag mal den Marco wie oft der in der Woche aufm Bike steht und wie oft er pumpen geht. Aber mach nur dein Ding. Der Marco soll jetzt auf keinen Fall das Maß aller Dinge sein, aber er gehört nun Mal zur Elite. 
Du kannst jetzt wiederum sagen, dass dir das eh erst in der Elitespur passieren wird und du da eh noch net rumspringst, aber dann lass dir gesagt sein "früh übt sich!"  

Matze

PS: Ich will dir auf keinen Fall was einreden. Warte mal nächste Saison ab...vielleicht spürst du dann am eigenen Leib, was ich meine.


----------



## gonzo_trial (12. Oktober 2002)

Ich freue mcih schon riesig auf nächste Saison ich muß trotdem sagen das es großer quatsch ist nur Muskeln und Ausdauer zum, Großteil zu trainieren...

Ronny


----------



## Trialmatze (12. Oktober 2002)

Man Ronny, denk doch mal nen bisl nach. Den letzten Satz hättest du dir sparen können. Wer hat denn hier gesagt, dass ich mit meinem Devil nicht mehr trainieren gehe? Das Kraft und Ausdauertraining mache ich doch nur intensiv bis zum Januar maximal bis zum Februar. Dann wird wieder überwiegend getrialt und dann eben mit mehr Reserven und eventuell mit mehr einsatzfähigem Potential!

Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (12. Oktober 2002)

Na das will ich aber sehn wie du dann als Poppey trainierst 

Ronny


----------



## Trialmatze (12. Oktober 2002)

Ja Ronny...super lass nur weiter solche super schlauen Sprüche von dir!! Ich mach mein Ding und du deins. Damit ende der Diskusion. Wir werden ja sehen, wer nächstes besser fährt...


----------



## gonzo_trial (12. Oktober 2002)

Hey matze irgendwie verstehste hier was falsch!!!
Also in jedemfall das letzte Posting war für mich mehr als scherz gedacht!!!! Oki freunde?

Ronny


----------



## Trialmatze (12. Oktober 2002)

Na denkste blos weil wir mal ne Meinungsverschiedenheit hatten sind wir keine Freunde mehr...falsch gedacht. Trialkollegen geb ich so schnell net auf! 

Trotzdem ist die Sache jetzt für mich gegessen.


----------



## aramis (12. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Trialmatze _
> *Leute die behaupten, dass Latex nicht pannensicher ist, haben dann wahrscheinlich keinen Plan von der Sache oder sind noch keinen gefahren. *


Ähm,  ich möchte hier zwar keine neue Diskussion vom Zaun brechen, aber bei mir hat so´n Latexding nichmal drei Tage gehalten, und ich kann nicht behaupten, dass da kein Taklum drin war, im Gegenteil, es hat gestiebt als ich ihn aus dem Mantel direkt in den Mülll transportiert hab.
Grüße, Aramis.


----------



## gonzo_trial (12. Oktober 2002)

Aramis, wenn du damals wirklich sonen grünen hattest dann war das bestimmt son Hurchinsoun und das ist kein Latexschlauch sondern ein Polyurethanschlauch das is irgendwas anderes mit Eigenschaften zwischen Latex und Butylschläuchen und ders einer der leichtesten Schläuche dies gibt, kein Wunder das der am Hinterrad mitnem Reifen sogut wie ohne Durchschlagschutz aufgibt!!!

Probiermal son COntinental Latex schlauch und du denkst anderst, da hast nurnoch das Problem mitm öfteren nachpumpen...


Ronny


----------



## aramis (12. Oktober 2002)

Das Teil war rosa,
und es war ein LATEX-Schlauch (!!!), wenn auch kein Continental.

@Matze
Ausgleichstraining ist schon sehr wichtig. Ich mach das auch 2-3 mal die Woche.
Du musst aber das richtige Verhältnis zu deinem Trial Training finden. Ich weiß nicht, ob Training einmal die Woche bis zum Januar wirklich eine Gute Idee ist. Hösel ist dafür kein guter Vergleich, der bewegt sich in Grenzbereichen, in denen Kraftaufbau wirklich wichtiger ist als Fahrtechnik, davon hat der ja schon mehr als genug.
Übrigens triale ich in erster Linie aus Spass an der Sache. Deswegen könnte ich meine Trialaktivitäten nicht auf Einmal pro Woche reduzieren. 
Die ganze letzte Woche war ich auf Kursfahrt, ohne Bike. Da hatte ich schon Entzugserscheinungen 

@Jerry
Am besten du hörst auf Ronny und fährst im Winter ganz einfach weiter, auch wenn´s mal regnet. Wann fällt denn bei uns schonmal Schnee? Ein bisschen Kraft- und Konditraining kannst du nebenbei ja immernoch machen.

cu, Aramis.


----------



## echo freak (12. Oktober 2002)

ich find auch das ausgleichs training ab und an mal dazu gehört! vorallem bei wettkampffahrern. sehr sehr wichtig ist auch sprungtraining zu betreiben, den das ist besonders wichtig bei techniken wie backhops, sidehops und tretern! dazu stellt ihr euch einfach an eine angemessene höhe und spring 5x hoch und runter! (das ganze natürlich immer von beiden beinen) davon dann 5 sätze pro tag. achja lasst zwischen den sätzen immer eine minute frei! ihr werdet sehen das es euch helfen wird.


----------



## aramis (12. Oktober 2002)

hm, hört sich gut an.
Beinkraft ist für Trial meiner Meinung nach wichtiger als z.B. Armkraft, davon sollte man natürlich auch genug haben aber Power in den Beinen hat echt Priorität.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (12. Oktober 2002)

Hm ich dachte immer Beinmuskeln gibnts wenn man sich mitm Rücken gegen die Wand stellt und so iner Position verharrt die aussieht wie wenn man sitzt, dadurch sind die Beinmuskeln die ganze zeit angespannt. im Studio muß man davon 8 min. machen, das is mir aber echt zu krass, 4min. maximal dann sind die Schmerzen schon höllisch!

Hm Rosa das ist son komischer AirB, auch leicht und nichgut ehrlichgesagt, probier nen Conti und werd glücklich!

Ronny


----------



## echo freak (12. Oktober 2002)

nein diese art von beinkraft mein ich nicht gonzo! bei meiner technik mussen sich die beine schnell anspannen und den ganzen körper schnell nach oben beschleunigen!

achja jetzt fangt nicht schon wieder n siskussion an! joachim will hat mir den tipp gegeben mit der sprungkraft und wenn ihr was mit dem namen anfangen könnt wisst ihr das der mann ahnung davon haben muss!


----------



## gonzo_trial (12. Oktober 2002)

Hm ja und wie hoch is optimal hochzuspringen?

Also 1Meter macht ja keine Probleme weiter aber bei mehr hoch hab ich angst irgendwie meine Schienenbeine zu ledieren oderso 

Und Runter Spring ich auch nicht viel mehr als 1,5Meter!
Auch wennsch vieleicht mitm Bike höher runterdroppen würd ohne Bike nich!

Ronny


----------



## echo freak (12. Oktober 2002)

mesch gonzo ich glaub du hast das falsch verstanden! guck mal du stehst frontal zu einer mauer. springst dann von beiden beiden ab, landest und sprindst sofort wieder rückwärts hinunter! das ganze wird dann wiederholt!

wenn du jetzt immer noch nen meter locker hoch kommst dann bist du echt gut!


----------



## Trialmatze (12. Oktober 2002)

Ich glaube, dass ich da ne Bildungslücke habe, die umgehend geschlossen werden muss. Wer ist Joachim Will? Sorry, aber denn kenne ich wirklich net.

@ Aramis

Mit dem Satz bezüglich Pannensicherheit von Latexschläuchen, wollte ich nur die Behauptung wiederlegen, dass Latexschläuche nicht pannensicher sind. Das auch nicht jeder Latexschlauch hält ist auch klar...das hängt dann wieder vom Modell und dem jeweiligen Einsatzgebiet ab.
Nun nochmal zum Ausgleichstraining. Diese plötzliche Umstellung meines Trainings wurde von meinen Wettkampferfahrungen ausgelöst. Ich bemerkte öfters mal, dass ich saure Unterarme bekam und mir irgendwie die explosionsartige Reaktion fehlt. Das liegt zum Teil daran, dass ich irgendwie net so dehnbar bin wie andere. Dazu kommt noch eine verkürzte Wadenmuskulatur und mein Atmungsproblem. Also atmen kann ich schon, aber bei kritischen Sektionen übe ich öfters mal Pressatmung durch, was dazu führt, dass ich mein ganzes Potential net ausnutzen kann. Das Trialtraining ganz einstellen geht auch net...des is klar. Aber ich brauche eine neue Herausforderung, die ich in meiner City erstmal suchen muss, bevor ich in eurem Verein bin. 
Auch wenn viele sagen, dass der Winter blöde ist, find ich ihn toll. Ich werde auf Schnee und Eis weitertrainieren...nicht die ganz krassen Sachen, aber die gewohnte. Der Schnee macht manche Situationen nahezu ausweglos, aber manchmal geht's noch. Außerdem kann ich dann nach absolierten Schneespringens mein bike besser unter kontrolle halten. Dies verschafft mir dann bei Regen auch wieder einen Vorteil.
Naja um's kurz zu machen....ich habe ein Ziel vor Augen, dem ich nachgehen werde. Mein Training steht fest und da lass ich mir net reinreden. Trialen werde ich genug, aber es gibt eben Tage, an denen ich kein Bock drauf habe und dann klappt auch nix. Dann schwinge ich mich halt auf's Zweitrad und fahr nen paar Kilometer. Das ist alles Stimmungsabhängig. Fakt ist, dass nix davon zu kurz kommen wird und das ich nach dem Winter die Trialsaison fit angehen kann...soviel dazu


----------



## echo freak (12. Oktober 2002)

joachim will ist fachwart für trial beim bdr!!!
er organisiert die ndm,
trianingslehrgänge für die weltjugentspiele und "seinem" verein msc melsungen!
achja er hat auch dieses jahr den "arrow dual trial cup" auf der ifma in köln veranstaltet!

er bemüht sich schon sehr und ohne ihn würde z.B. die ndm um einiges schlechter sein!! 

grüße an joachim!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (13. Oktober 2002)

@Matze
Den Joachim hast du auf jeden Fall schon gesehen. Der ist z. B. bei der DM in Grießbach herumgesprungen. 
Ratschläge von diesem Menschen sind ausnahmsweiße wirklich nützlich und basieren auf Erfahrung.
Ich war mal in einem Trainingslager oben im Norden, wo man echt ne Menge von ihm lernen konnte. Hab ihm also auch einiges zu verdanken.


----------



## echo freak (13. Oktober 2002)




----------



## echo freak (13. Oktober 2002)

noch nen missbrauch! 
habt ihr makros neues vid schon gedownloaded? ist geil geworden! obwohl ich nen bissl neidisch bin! nein nicht auf den marko sondern aufs sau eile wetter!!


----------



## gonzo_trial (13. Oktober 2002)

Hm gleichwieder runterspringen?

Hm naja ich weiß nicht aber ich denke das macht beider Sprunghöhe auchnix liegt halt daran das ich fast 2 Meter froß bin und eigentlich auf nen einmeterhohesdingen auch so hochlaufen kann 

Ronny


----------



## LoonSky (13. Oktober 2002)

off topic:

ist so ein Trainingslager gut?


----------



## Trialmatze (13. Oktober 2002)

Aha, erkennen würde ich ihn zwar immer noch net, aber kennenlernen würde ich den schon gerne Mal...denn man lernt nie aus 
Dann werde ich jetzt auch mal diese Hochsprungübungen machen.
Habt ihr sonst noch irgendwelche Tipps vom Joachim zwecks Training oder Trialtechnik?

Matze


----------



## jackinsidethebox (13. Oktober 2002)

Wie siehts aus mit er Rahmen garantie bei echo?
da ich schon öfters gehört habe das die leichten wettkampfrahmen schnell brechen.


----------



## echo freak (13. Oktober 2002)

ich glaub das du nicht die selben echos meinst wie wir den bei uns siejt nen echo so aus!

@matze 
sonst noch wie man richtig kurven fährt in steilhängen!
willstes wissen?


----------



## Trialmatze (13. Oktober 2002)

Ja, will ich!! Aber nur wenn's dafür nen Patentrezept gibt. Bei Trockenheit zirkle ich mein Bike schon rum, aber wenn's nass und noch steiler wird, dann rutsche ich ab und an weg. 
Du kannst mir ja mal ne mail oder PM schreiben, wenn du dafür Tipps hast 

THX,
Matze


----------



## gonzo_trial (13. Oktober 2002)

Nein, wenndannbitte für alle Öffentlich posten!!!

Echo Garantie soll in ordnung gehn, innerhalb einer Woche sollts nen neuen geben von dem was ich bisher so gehört habe...


Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tingeltangeltill (13. Oktober 2002)

off  topic!

wie lange gibt echo garantie?
welche modelle brechen denn und wann?


----------



## Jerry (13. Oktober 2002)

Brechen tun alle irgendwann  
Der ES4 war der kritische, aber es gibt schon nen Nachfolgemodell (Es4r oder so). Der hat wohl mehr gussets!

Jerry


----------



## jackinsidethebox (14. Oktober 2002)

schön aufgebaut das echo!
Was ist das für eine Gabel? ich wollte mir eigentlich eine fatty r kaufen , ist aber sau teuer!.Wie siehts aus bei dem echo mit 2. kettenblatt montage? würde das überhaupt durch die kurze kettenstrebe hinhauen ?


----------



## gonzo_trial (14. Oktober 2002)

Moin

also das ES4r hat nicht mehr Gussets, das hat nur die Scheibenbremsversterkungen nicht und ist somit leichter als der ES4. Insgesammt sind aber beide (ES4 und ES4R) Schwerer als die ersten ES4 eben wegen mehr Gussets im Steuerkopfbereich und an den Kettenstreben/Scheibenbremsaufnahme)

Ronny


----------

